# Know anything about the kg 451?



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

1. Has anyone ridden, heard something or seen a review for the 2004 kg 451?
RBR and google come up with nothing.
Particulary interested in taller riders opinions of the larger size frames.

2. I currently ride a 62cm trek, but the largest size that the kg 451 comes in is 59cm (and it doesnt seem to be sloping). Will I fit this?


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

A friend of mine got the 451, but he hasn't had that much time to ride it, but I think he generally is happy. Then again it's his first road bike, he used to be a mountaineer... But you can check the reviews for the 361, which is the old version of the 451.

Reg size you should measure your top tube and check with the top tube size of the 451, Trek measure center -> top, Look center -> center, so you can't really compare. Anyway the top tube is a much better way to measure sizing, due to the change of weight/balance if you have really long stems. 

I ride a 61cm KG481SL, which is a total beauty and rides like a dream. Reg. stiffness you could easy find 'em stiffer and more dead (no pun intended), but not as comfy as this one i guess. Moreover the steering rocks. I've never ridden any bike that goes so nice into turns. Haven't had it to the alps yet, so can't really say much about climbing and descenting, All in all: I'm very happy.


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

The reviews for the 361 are very good.
cheers


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a 361. You won't be disappointed. I'm 6', 190. I had a 57. I now own a 461. The 361 was fairly light, stiff (enough), and stable. A great bike for many uses.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*361, but with integrated headset*

The 451 is basically the 361 but with an integrated headset. The 361 has a non-integrated headset. I have had mine for 2.5 years now, and I'm happy with it. Super-stable, comfortable all-day bike that has real character, not like many of the super-soft carbon bikes. It's OK stiff but not very responsive in fast corners, and climbing efficiency can be better. I'm comparing the last two comments with my newer Cyfac NERV.

Overall, I think that the 361 that I bought was a great deal for the money. It was built with Campy Centaur, which is a great deal at its price point. For racing, I prefer a quicker, nimbler bike, which is what I got with the new bike.


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks


----------

